# Great night on the Big O 7-16



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Put in at Schmidt @ 6:30- ran up to the Little Miami to look for shad and saw NOTHING popping the top so I didn't even bother to throw the net. With it being a bazillon degrees outside I didn't feel like working that hard. I had bait already anyway. 
Ran upstream to a place I wanted to prospect- upon circling the tower twice I marked nice fish and decided to give it a whirl. I planned to fish the eddy right behind the towers so I positioned so I can drop lines straight down. That keeps the rig from getting hung up in the debris down there. Got set up and put out the lines. I was fishing by 7:45
1st fish came 2 minutes from the time I set out my 4th and last rod. The line right next to the tower goes down hard and I feel a strong fish at the other end. A few minutes later a nice 9lb channel comes to the top. This fish wasn't fat but looooooooooong- 28" by my tape but skinny. Good fight though. As I release him another rod goes down and the action continued. I had 3 fish in the boat by 9:00 and I wound up with 11 total, having quit right around midnight. I had two absolutely ferocious hits that peeled line and scared the poop out of me but I'll assume they were gar as there was no hook up. Action was consistent all night and I left the fish biting as I had caught a nice channel at 11:50. But had to get home for stuff to do today. 
Barge traffic was heavy- I counted 7 or so over the course of the evening. Pleasure boats weren't bad up where I was but there was 1 boat pulling a tube that I wish I could have torpedoed...
My report- all fish in less than 18' of water with several in 5'-6'. Current was there but slow- water clarity better than it has been for two months. 
The channel pictured was the third and largest fish of the night, scaling at 10.3 lbs on the Berkley digital scale. Bear in mind that I wear a size 13 shoe.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I was in the deep water mind set and your results have me believing. Shallow it is.

Great night..congrats. My buddy and I had planned on hitting the river Sat. morning (other obligations ruled out a night trip). Put the radar on when I got up and the downtown area was covered up in Thunder storms. Ended up at Ceasar's creek in a fruitless quest for Muskie.

When are you heading out next?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

But like you it depends on obligations- I may be headed to Chicago to help move my niece- don't know yet. 

I was fishing barge towers- pm me and I'll give you the scoop. 

UFM82


----------



## NO1HUNTER12 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sweet pic keep em coming


----------

